# IKEA Komplement boxes



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Have seen these used by some one on a forum and just wanted to know what size's they come in how people rate them compaired to the other tubs that are around the place.

Are there any other BIG tubs suitable for bigger snakes?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Ikea do boxes that fit them, i saw on another forum that someone had made a breeding rack out of the boxes and an ikea rack, cost him less than £100 and it worked well from what i saw.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> I saw on another forum that someone had made a breeding rack out of the boxes and an ikea rack, cost him less than £100 and it worked well from what i saw.


Do you have a link to that please?


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i'd like to see that too please


----------



## gsxrnutter (Apr 9, 2007)

i have just been and got all my bits from ikea to do one, so will let you know how it works out : victory: cost £140 looks like it should work well tho :lol2: got a pic somewhere of one done (not mine) if you want to see it ???:lol2:


----------



## Tom500 (Sep 20, 2006)

gsxrnutter said:


> i have just been and got all my bits from ikea to do one, so will let you know how it works out : victory: cost £140 looks like it should work well tho :lol2: got a pic somewhere of one done (not mine) if you want to see it ???:lol2:


Yes can you put up a pic that would be interesting to see.

Cheers, Tom


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Can you take pictures of the inside of the boxes as well. The one's we seen had a kink in the middle of the tub, and the bottom has grooves. We didn't feel the tubs were appropriate.


----------



## gsxrnutter (Apr 9, 2007)

as i say not my pics, so if there yours hope you dont mind me posting them


----------



## gsxrnutter (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

looks like a nice rack, let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

yeh looks pretty good, how much were your plastic tubs? iv seen them pretty cheap when you buy them in bulk!


----------



## gsxrnutter (Apr 9, 2007)

£6 each for 100cm and theres smaller tubs at £3 for 50cm one, then you could get 2 tubs on one shelf : victory:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice set up GSXRnutter (Used to own a gixxer thou myself ) it looks identical to one i saw when delivering a few snakes to someone a while back. That Ikea stuff is really good quality, might invest in a bit myself


----------



## Yorkshire_Beardie (Jun 19, 2010)

I just bought a tub and a lid but how do I secure it stop the snake from escaping...


----------

